

Video interview with Ed Freyfogle, founder of real estate search engine Nestoria - realpundit
http://www.realpundit.com/home/2014/ed-freyfogle-the-exclusive-interview-with-real-estate-search-engine-nestorias-co-founder

======
JohnHammersley
Great to see this interview with Ed - he's one of our angel investors, very
smart, and a top guy all round!

